# I need a new sleep routine for 1 year old...



## Isis (Aug 2, 2004)

& don't know how to go about it. I have a 1 year old ds who cosleeps with me. Ever since he was born, the only way to get him to sleep was by bouncing him in the Ergo carrier. Well, he's getting heavier & I'm getting really annoyed doing it three times a day (twice for naps and once for bed)! He doesn't sleep well as it is (he's up in the night-constantly) & I"m just all & all, ANNOYED! Is there any way to try and get him to sleep? He won't nurse to sleep, I've tried that. How can I gently get him to go to sleep in bed? I know he's young... I just am tired of doing this for an hour at a time! I have a 4.5 year old that needs me to help him get to sleep, too. By the time I'm done doing both of them, it's nearly 9 pm & then it's time for me to get to sleep... then he wakes all night & is fussy all day. I've had it. Seriously. Any ideas?


----------



## mamarootoo (Sep 16, 2008)

the only way my DH can get our 21mo down is to bounce her. now he sits on a yoga ball and bounces her that way









i know it gets hard around one year.. you expect them to get better at sleeping, but ususally it gets worse for a while









good luck!


----------



## Isis (Aug 2, 2004)

Oh geez









I guess I better invest in a yoga ball...


----------



## tammylsmith (Jul 11, 2008)

what about a bouncy bed? Like a baby hammock... I'm looking into a Happy Hangup myself. It suspends from the ceiling with a spring, and seems to snug the LO in a lot like a sling. Can't say personally what I think because it hasn't arrived yet, but it's worth some thought...

happyhangup.com

also, the amby bed bounces and moves naturally


----------



## tammylsmith (Jul 11, 2008)

my dd is 20 months, so a little old to start with a hammock (usually, they are meant to start with little babies). I just realized your LO is 1 year and too big for the amby. the Happy Hangup is good to 50 lbs though, and many seemed to use it up to 4 years, which is why I'm willing to give it a try!

My dd only sleeps in her reclining high chair, which I hate, but I can't get her to settle down with anything else!


----------



## Bald_Bull's_Mama (Apr 7, 2008)

I heard a success story on an AP board from a mama who tired of bouncing her DD to sleep nightly. She just decided that she was not going to do it anymore. They would do their night time routine and then climb into bed together. She would nurse, rock DD in bed, sing, pat, whatever, but not get up and bounce. When DD popped up, she gently layed her back down and told her it was sleepy time. She said the first few nights, it took hours (I think 4 hours once), but that it got easier. It still takes them a while to get down at night. Her DD is not a great sleeper either, but this works better for them than what they were doing before.


----------



## Shannie77 (Jan 16, 2007)

A few months ago I just couldn't take nursing my DD (then 18 months) to sleep anymore at night. What I did was set up a really good bedtime routine, and as we read books (& she nursed) I would remind her that there would be no more nursing after the books. Then I lay down with her. She was not happy about it at first. We had a few nights where she cried but would eventually fall asleep. We had a few nights where she got REALLY upset and I just nursed her - I wasn't comfortable with her being hysterical. After a couple of weeks things got A LOT easier and now she is fully weaned from nursing to sleep - I still nurse her at night and for naps.

Anyways from my experience I would just stop bouncing him. Read him some bed time stories and lay down next to him. If he crawls around - let him. If he goes to the bedroom door and wants out, let him go there. Stay with him and comfort him any other way. If he gets really upset you can always go back and bounce him, but I think you will be surprised that they can change. You just need to be prepared for a some rough nights where he might take a LONG time to go down. I really noticed a big difference once DD fell asleep without nursing three times. It was like something clicked. She still wasn't happy about the situation but there was no crying - just complaining. And after month she doesn't ask to nurse once she lies down for the night.

Good luck!


----------



## Mayfly (Feb 7, 2007)

I also have to bounce my dd to sleep for naps and bedtime. It is such a drag! we have to pack a bouncy ball when we travel. In the last few weeks she has fallen to sleep without bouncing a few times and I felt the time was right for a change. It's funny you posted this because I was about to do the same. After reading the suggestions I decided today was the day for the change!

We started at her second nap. She's normally a one side only nurser but when she was done with one side I switched her to the second. I switched back and forth a few times until she really had had enough. She looked around, fussed, cried a bit. I patted, rubbed and scratched her back. Repeat, repeat, repeat. I shushed her the whole time. She nursed a bit more then laid her head against my boob (so cute!) and fell asleep. It took about 40 minutes. Tonight, we did the same thing and it took about 30 minutes. I left too soon though and she woke up in about 5 minutes but was out again when I laid down with her. I stayed for 10 more minutes. I think switching sides back and forth really helped because it took up time and was a change of pace before she was really tired and ready to sleep. It acted as a wind down which we have when bouncing. She wasn't just laying there fussing.

I think the key is that we are both ready for this. I am ready to commit to this and will not be tempted by the bouncy ball! I may deflate it so I don't cave. Good luck. You can do it! Just think "No more bouncing, no more bouncing!" during the hard times.


----------



## Dandelionkid (Mar 6, 2007)

I agree- just stop bouncing. Often it seems that our annoyance at some long-established routine actually corresponds with our kids readiness/need to change routine. Good luck!


----------



## D_McG (Jun 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dandelionkid* 
I agree- just stop bouncing. Often it seems that our annoyance at some long-established routine actually corresponds with our kids readiness/need to change routine. Good luck!

Agree. Just do it and comfort as needed. If something has to stop then it has to stop. I bet it will be easier than you think.


----------

